# Uber driver says she’s kicking gay couple out because they’re gay (VIDEO)????



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

Kristin Michele and Jenn Mangan were in an Uber on their way to a Zac Brown Band concert in Camden on Friday night when Michele leaned over and gave Mangan a kiss on the cheek, they said.
The driver then immediately told the women to get out of the car, Michele said.

https://www.nj.com/camden/2019/09/u...-gay-couple-out-because-theyre-gay-video.html


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

She's gonna get deactivation and
assault badges on the same trip!!!!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

What’s wrong with a kiss on the cheek?

Not into girls but I’ve kissed other girls’ cheeks before.

I actually try not to be as handsy with a gay guy simply because he’s gay, and I think of him as more of a girlfriend and we can check out cute guys together.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ridiculous unnecessary escalation from the driver ..

And yet, _another_ shitshow headline from somewhere in NJ? Lmao


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Ugh, people suck. Her deactivation will be well-deserved.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

⚠Premeditated Hit-Job Set Up for a Law Suit⚠
The Passengers and Driver are in it together.

Driver loses a below minimum wage mindless gig
....while accepting a split from a? Multimillion dollar ? lawsuit Settlement
her backseat friends file against Uber

“Are u throwing me out because I’m gay.” Repeat several times for video evidence (until it becomes annoying to all)

Best defense is for Uber’s lawyers ?to prove collusion between all three persons. With social media excess Shouldn’t be difficult to prove all three are friends
And
Bad actors ? ?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

People trying to out unicorn each other. Nobody wins. Both unicorns lose an eye. What a world!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Bat shit crazy.


----------



## SuperDumped (Sep 6, 2019)

its not a hotel get a room keep your pdas to yourself nobody want to see that ....

im sure its against rider tos to make out in the back seat not that i care but im sure many do

im sure it was just a kiss on the cheek, they were probably getting sloppy & slurpy with it

all these pc me too losers that turn on a camera after the fact then try & bait people are disgusting

no one gives a f if you like munching carpet or take facials behind closed doors they care that for some reason you need to publicize it to the world

he kicked em out first excuse he could find on a ride that was going to take him into traffic or wasn't profitable for him after being made to feel uncomfortable, I guarantee if this was a $20+ fare there would be no issues


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

look like a day time not a night time according to a story


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Toxic white masculinity on full display with that driver. Can someone clever superimpose a red hat on the driver to give everyone their usual scapegoat?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

If you believe in America, and you believe in freedom from government telling you what to do, then you don't believe in a government that can pick who you can (or cannot) love.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> If you believe in America, and you believe in freedom from government telling you what to do, then you don't believe in a government that can pick who you can (or cannot) love.


They never have. Nobody cares. Really. Nobody. Cares.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If you can not deal with gay people, you are in the wrong business.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Don’t worry Social justice worriers, Uber released a statement. The driver will not be paired with the rider anymore. Solved that one. However the driver will not be deactivated, but algorithm will only pair ?️‍? lgbtq with that driver.


----------



## SuperDumped (Sep 6, 2019)

rkozy said:


> If you believe in America, and you believe in freedom from government telling you what to do, then you don't believe in a government that can pick who you can (or cannot) love.


no one cares what you do behind closed doors want to kiss another human or your dog in my backseat i need a $50 hotel fee or GTFO gay straight IDGAF what you into i dont want to see it & you're disrespecting me in my property its distracting which is dangerous act like a civilized adult that can control themselves, so if i cant get some road head while driving you its no soup for you either, wait til you get wherever youre going if youre not paying extra for me to look the other way


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> Kristin Michele and Jenn Mangan were in an Uber on their way to a Zac Brown Band concert in Camden on Friday night when Michele leaned over and gave Mangan a kiss on the cheek, they said.
> The driver then immediately told the women to get out of the car, Michele said.
> 
> https://www.nj.com/camden/2019/09/u...-gay-couple-out-because-theyre-gay-video.html


She would be very unhappy in NewOrleans.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

SuperDumped said:


> no one cares what you do behind closed doors want to kiss another human or your dog in my backseat i need a $50 hotel fee or GTFO gay straight IDGAF what you into i dont want to see it & you're disrespecting me in my property so if i cant get some road head while driving you its no soup for you either, wait til you get wherever youre going if your not paying extra


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SuperDumped said:


> no one gives a f if you like munching carpet or take facials behind closed doors they care that for some reason you need to publicize it to the world


If they actually were making out in the car, then yeah, I could see any driver having an issue with that, gay or straight. But a simple kiss on the cheek? Would you mind so much if it was a woman kissing a man on the cheek?

All that being said, the woman in the video should've gotten out of the car and dealt with it later.


----------



## SuperDumped (Sep 6, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> If they actually were making out in the car, then yeah, I could see any driver having an issue with that, gay or straight. But a simple kiss on the cheek? Would you mind so much if it was a woman kissing a man on the cheek?
> 
> All that being said, the woman in the video should've gotten out of the car and dealt with it later.


& you really think it was just a kiss on the cheek? cuz i dont trust x or pool pax what so ever especially when whipping cameta out after the confrontation starts with baiting antagonist questions hoping for viral fame or ride credits, they as bad as uber Lyft far as im concerned if they're not cash tipping when getting in they 1 stars but been xl only for 4+ years sans rematch & walmart cancel fees while i shop lol & ive cancelled every event drop off after my first 5 years ago lol along with ignore all event pick ups, these lessons should be learned before pax get in


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SuperDumped said:


> & you really think it was just a kiss on the cheek? cuz i dont trust x or pool pax what so ever they as bad as uber Lyft far as im concerned if they're not cash tipping when getting in they 1 stars but been xl only for 4+ years sans rematch & walmart cancel fees while i shop lol


I'll debate this with you when you learn how to form proper sentences.


----------



## SuperDumped (Sep 6, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I'll debate this with you when you learn how to form proper sentences.


no debate & the opinions of children(if you drive x pool you are a child hence the childrechildrens wages) dont concern me, 1 handed typing on a software key board usually between bowl hits for entertainment while bored, when up starts paying me for proper sentence structure, grammar & punkchuation ill consider it, plus usually when a grammar nazi has nothing better to do it means they have no valid counter point its omg uz stoopid when the point should be grasped i aint mad at cha


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

SuperDumped said:


> no debate & the opinions of children(if you drive x pool you are a child hence the childrechildrens wages) dont concern me, 1 handed typing on a software key board usually between bowl hits for entertainment while bored, when up starts paying me for proper sentence structure, grammar & punkchuation ill consider it, plus usually when a grammar nazi has nothing better to do it means they have no valid counter point its omg uz stoopid when the point should be grasped i aint mad at cha


Oh you mean "&764'+ $:;675_'ghjthjk.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> If they actually were making out in the car, then yeah, I could see any driver having an issue with that, gay or straight. But a simple kiss on the cheek? Would you mind so much if it was a woman kissing a man on the cheek?
> 
> All that being said, the woman in the video should've gotten out of the car and dealt with it later.


Kissing, making out, I don't have an issue with it. I'd rather have two people in love than a couple of obnoxious entitled Pax.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> Kristin Michele and Jenn Mangan were in an Uber on their way to a Zac Brown Band concert in Camden on Friday night when Michele leaned over and gave Mangan a kiss on the cheek, they said.
> The driver then immediately told the women to get out of the car, Michele said.
> 
> https://www.nj.com/camden/2019/09/u...-gay-couple-out-because-theyre-gay-video.html


Camden is a bad area. I would never pick up pax there. Very risky. Like Paterson and Newark, NJ.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

rkozy said:


> If you believe in America, and you believe in freedom from government telling you what to do, then you don't believe in a government that can pick who you can (or cannot) love.


... or who you have to ride with in your car ...


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> ... or who you have to ride with in your car ...


In the 1950s, some lunch counters were uncomfortable with black people eating at their establishments. This seems very much like that.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

rkozy said:


> In the 1950s, some lunch counters were uncomfortable with black people eating at their establishments. This seems very much like that.


Yea, it is similar. 
It is, or should be illegal.

But, is the lunch counter at the Rexall store the same as my dining room table?
I guess if I offer it to the public ... it is.

So ... sure, I'll give you that argument.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SuperDumped said:


> i dont want to see it & you're disrespecting me in my property its distracting which is dangerous act like a civilized adult that can control themselves,


There aren't laws against holding hands or kissing in public. It's not dangerous or uncivilized. If two consenting adults kissing in public causes you distress, that is a clear sign you might require psychological help.



UberBastid said:


> But, is the lunch counter at the Rexall store the same as my dining room table?
> I guess if I offer it to the public ... it is.


Your car is operating on public highways for a business that serves the public.

The dining room table analogy fails on that point.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

rkozy said:


> Your car is operating on public highways for a business that serves the public.
> 
> The dining room table analogy fails on that point.


Yup, that's kind of where I ended up.
THAT is the way my brain 'works'.
I argue with myself till I come up with the correct answer.
That way, I am always right.
See?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I argue with myself till I come up with the correct answer.


That's great. Some people don't weigh facts and/or apply logic to situations. Some people don't even possess one milliliter of empathy.

Instead, they feel "icky" because two grown women kiss each other. And, because they feel "icky" about it, they believe those women should be marginalized by everyone else in society.

But, they claim -- LOUDLY -- to love personal freedom. People who are internally conflicted will manifest that condition with outward expressions that are self-contradictory.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Makes you wonder how she gets by day to day when she cant handle a kiss from an LGBTQ couple.

Even if she doesn't like PDA she could have simply asked them to stop. Did she do that? Nope! Instead she decided to force them out of the car by throwing her hands on them.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Even if she doesn't like PDA she could have simply asked them to stop. Did she do that?


She probably would have gotten herself in the same predicament with that request. Uber isn't going to take your side in a situation where you told two adults they couldn't kiss in your vehicle.

Of course, this woman wouldn't have asked a straight couple to stop kissing...and that is the entire point here. The driver's objection has nothing to with stopping a PDA. It was the gender of the two people engaged in a PDA which enraged her.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

rkozy said:


> She probably would have gotten herself in the same predicament with that request. Uber isn't going to take your side in a situation where you told two adults they couldn't kiss in your vehicle.
> 
> Of course, this woman wouldn't have asked a straight couple to stop kissing...and that is the entire point here. The driver's objection has nothing to with stopping a PDA. It was the gender of the two people engaged in a PDA which enraged her.


I forgot to write from a LGBTQ couple which is what I was referring too. Fixed it.

Yes, it's very obvious what her issue is here. My point is there is no way for her to defend her actions. Kicking someone out is an extreme response if she doesnt like PDA. The fact she threw her hands back and didnt give them a chance to stop PDA by asking them knock it off is a big warning sign.

So she should wear the sensory deprivator 5000 to help her get through the day.

Did I clarify mr president ?‍♀


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Don't worry Social justice worriers, Uber released a statement. The driver will not be paired with the rider anymore. Solved that one. However the driver will not be deactivated, but algorithm will only pair ?️‍? lgbtq with that driver.


That driver is now officially 
LGBTQUBER !!!!!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I'm threatened by people expressing affection because I wasn't raised with any.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> I'm threatened by people expressing affection because I wasn't raised with any.


Is that why you walk around with that puppy firmly attached to your leg?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> Kristin Michele and Jenn Mangan were in an Uber on their way to a Zac Brown Band concert in Camden on Friday night when Michele leaned over and gave Mangan a kiss on the cheek, they said.
> The driver then immediately told the women to get out of the car, Michele said.
> 
> https://www.nj.com/camden/2019/09/u...-gay-couple-out-because-theyre-gay-video.html


--------------------------
That bigot better not try to drive in Los Angeles. 
I once had a shared ride in Hollywood. A lesbian couple and a male couple. They were so funny. You would have thought that they had been friends for 20 years.


----------



## SuperDumped (Sep 6, 2019)

rkozy said:


> There aren't laws against holding hands or kissing in public. It's not dangerous or uncivilized. If two consenting adults kissing in public causes you distress, that is a clear sign you might require psychological help.
> 
> 
> Your car is operating on public highways for a business that serves the public.
> ...


doesn't cause distress at all, it ain't no fun if the homies cant have none, youre in my property pay the hotel fee, gtfo, or wait till i drop ya off.

simple capitalism i guarantee kissing or pdas violate the tos

i personally dont care but it is distracting which is dangerous sorry not sorry have some class lol


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Is that why you walk around with that puppy firmly attached to your leg?


That's not a puppy. I'm just happy to see @Mkang14


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

I don't care about who rides in my car as long as I get PAID.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> Kristin Michele and Jenn Mangan were in an Uber on their way to a Zac Brown Band concert in Camden on Friday night when Michele leaned over and gave Mangan a kiss on the cheek, they said.
> The driver then immediately told the women to get out of the car, Michele said.
> 
> https://www.nj.com/camden/2019/09/u...-gay-couple-out-because-theyre-gay-video.html


She Black


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

M62 said:


> I think we need to be very liberal and understanding that the driver may be an immigrant from a country/culture where homosexuality is considered bad. And not judge his actions based on our western concepts and attitudes.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

M62 said:


> I think we need to be very liberal and understanding that the driver may be an immigrant from a country/culture where homosexuality is considered bad. And not judge his actions based on our western concepts and attitudes.


Unfortunately for them we are not in
some ass backwards 3rd world country
We are here and when in Rome.....


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Unfortunately for them we are not in
> some ass backwards 3rd world country
> We are here and when in Rome.....


When in Rome, do not crap on the sidewalk. In San Francisco, it's cool.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Unfortunately for them we are not in
> some ass backwards 3rd world country
> We are here and when in Rome


My comment was sarcastic. I believe @Wolfgang Faust got that. In any case, I jumped to conclusions before watching the vid as the driver appears to American.



GreatWhiteHope said:


> She Black


Blacks with conservative tendencies quickly lose favor with the liberal establishment and become fair game. The liberal establishment makes them honorary whites for those purposes.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

M62 said:


> My comment was sarcastic. I believe @Wolfgang Faust got that. In any case, I jumped to conclusions before watching the vid as the driver appears to American.
> 
> Blacks with conservative tendencies quickly lose favor with the liberal establishment and become fair game. The liberal establishment makes them honorary whites for those purposes.


Yes.
The White Black People.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Unfortunately for them we are not in
> some ass backwards 3rd world country
> We are here and when in Rome.....


The driver may have been from the South or Midwest bible belt, areas of the US that aren't much different than a backwards 3rd world country.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

SuperDumped said:


> no one cares what you do behind closed doors want to kiss another human or your dog in my backseat i need a $50 hotel fee or GTFO gay straight IDGAF what you into i dont want to see it & you're disrespecting me in my property its distracting which is dangerous act like a civilized adult that can control themselves, so if i cant get some road head while driving you its no soup for you either, wait til you get wherever youre going if youre not paying extra for me to look the other way


If the driver had said "no, I am not kicking you out because you are gay. I am kicking you out because of the pda", that would be one thing. However, the driver said she was kicking them out BECAUSE THEY ARE GAY. This is straight-up discrimination and absolutely stupid. She should be deactivated and is 100% deserving of it.



SuperDumped said:


> & you really think it was just a kiss on the cheek? cuz i dont trust x or pool pax what so ever especially when whipping cameta out after the confrontation starts with baiting antagonist questions hoping for viral fame or ride credits, they as bad as uber Lyft far as im concerned if they're not cash tipping when getting in they 1 stars but been xl only for 4+ years sans rematch & walmart cancel fees while i shop lol & ive cancelled every event drop off after my first 5 years ago lol along with ignore all event pick ups, these lessons should be learned before pax get in


If this were the case, the driver would have told the passengers she has no problem with them being gay but does have a problem with people making out in her backseat. She would have covered her ass if she were thinking clearly and not in a frenzy fueled by her bigoted hatred.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Racist and homophobic Uber drivers deserve their own category called UberS. A new Uber option for scums.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I have a differing point of view. I question whether it is necessary to even question where the line is drawn. In terms of human behavior, across the entire spectrum, different people draw the line in a different place regarding what they will tolerate other humans doing. This example happens to be about what we tolerate in our personal vehicles. Our tolerance to how humans behave is colored by a myriad of factors, including experiences one had growing up.

Each of us draw the line in a different place. The line moves at times, based upon societal preferences and other factors. My question is not where the line should be drawn, but rather should some folks get to dictate to others where those others should be drawing the line.

There is no right and no wrong for line drawing, especially when the target is constantly moving. It seems an easier to task is to determine if people have the right to draw their own lines where they personally choose to. Within reason of course. I don't know if the driver of the car in the story was right or wrong. I think the more interesting question is; Does an Uber driver have the right to refuse service? That's both a legal AND a moral question. We know that legally we must accept a service animal. Society, visa-vi the legislature, tells us we must. Do we as drivers want society to tell us where we must draw the tolerance line? Again, a line that moves with some frequency. Or do we want to retain the right to be able to draw lines as fits our personal sensibilities, morals, values, past experiences, etc.?

My point is, it's not just the passengers who have "rights". The driver has "rights" too. What I see when I read the newspaper is that one side in particular seems to behave as though they are not aware of the rights of the other side. To quote the Moody Blues, It's a question of balance. ;>


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I have a differing point of view.


 You can have your different point of view in your own business. You can not be homophobic and taxi driver at the same time. Period.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I have a differing point of view. I question whether it is necessary to even question where the line is drawn. In terms of human behavior, across the entire spectrum, different people draw the line in a different place regarding what they will tolerate other humans doing. This example happens to be about what we tolerate in our personal vehicles. Our tolerance to how humans behave is colored by a myriad of factors, including experiences one had growing up.
> 
> Each of us draw the line in a different place. The line moves at times, based upon societal preferences and other factors. My question is not where the line should be drawn, but rather should some folks get to dictate to others where those others should be drawing the line.
> 
> ...


If they are homophobic, sexist, racist they need to shut their mouth and drive. Now if there is an act they dont agree with apart from the bigotry they can ask them to stop. Kicking someone out for being gay is not acceptable.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Does an Uber driver have the right to refuse service? That's both a legal AND a moral question. We know that legally we must accept a service animal. Society, visa-vi the legislature, tells us we must. Do we as drivers want society to tell us where we must draw the tolerance line? Again, a line that moves with some frequency. Or do we want to retain the right to be able to draw lines as fits our personal sensibilities, morals, values, past experiences, etc.?


It is actually an issue of legality. We can refuse service - unless it's for a discriminatory reason. You can't refuse service just because someone is black, or white, or Christian, or Muslim, etc. In a lot of places, sexual orientation and identity is protected, as well, as it should be.



XPG said:


> You can not be homophobic and taxi driver at the same time. Period.


You can be a homophobic taxi or rideshare driver but you need to keep your hateful opinions to yourself.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

When you deal with the public you have no right to deny service if the customer isn't engaged in illegal activity. So if you're a baker or you sell fried chicken or you provide transportation keep your religious beliefs to yourself. Actually don't keep your religious beliefs to yourself. You have the right to believe in any fantasy you wish. You just have no right to put yourself out as a service available to the public except for, oh let's see, Gays , Muslims, Jews, Blacks, Zoroastrians, Wesleyans, Catholics, Trumpsters, Democrats, redheads.....


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> assault badges on the same trip!!!!


What assault? She told the pax to leave her property numerous times, pax refused - what was supposed to happen?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Whatev's. A gay dollar spends the same as a straight dollar.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> ...Do we as drivers want society to tell us where we must draw the tolerance line?...


Your geometric discursion aside, we as business contractors must toe a legal line, or go find some other line of work.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Sad for the driver but they overreacted. Although, the riders broke the tos as well. 
For me, there is nothing more sickening than hearing people make out while your driving. Automatic one star. I have threatened to kick out straight people for making out and would do the same to the gays.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

rkozy said:


> That's great. Some people don't weigh facts and/or apply logic to situations. Some people don't even possess one milliliter of empathy.
> 
> Instead, they feel "icky" because two grown women kiss each other. And, because they feel "icky" about it, they believe those women should be marginalized by everyone else in society.
> 
> But, they claim -- LOUDLY -- to love personal freedom. People who are internally conflicted will manifest that condition with outward expressions that are self-contradictory.


Yea, well, I can empathize.
I like women too, and have kissed many on the cheek (and many other places too).
So, yea, I get it.

I would MUCH rather see two people sharing a kiss, than fighting.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Does anyone else see the irony in a minority female, who's likely to have been racially discriminated against, herself being discriminatory?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

I’m not defending this woman for being anti gay but why do so many people think Uber owns our vehicles.

Once trip’s completed is swiped, the Uber is over. You are now a trespasser in a strangers vehicle.


----------



## SuperDumped (Sep 6, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Does anyone else see the irony in a minority female, who's likely to have been racially discriminated against, herself being discriminatory?


no ones being discriminated against theyll have another superscab driving for illegal wages in 5 minutes a real cab might take an hour, they can walk, take a bus, rail, train, scooter, bike, call a friend or family member what they cant do is use my property like a motel 6 without proper compensation in the form of cash, that behavior is against the ride tos if you cant go 5-20 minutes without touching your partner get a room or a limo where thats acceptable behavior dont try & get your pda rush in an uber x or pool lmao


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SuperDumped said:


> no ones being discriminated against theyll have another superscab driving for illegal wages in 5 minutes a real cab might take an hour, they can walk, take a bus, rail, train, scooter, bike, call a friend or family member what they cant do is use my property like a motel 6 without proper compensation in the form of cash, that behavior is against the ride tos if you cant go 5-20 minutes without touching your partner get a room or a limo where thats acceptable behavior dont try & get your pda rush in an uber x or pool lmao


No, have another look at the video. The driver specifically confirms that she is kicking the women out because they are gay. That's discrimination.

If, as you said, the driver kicked the driver out because of kissing then that would not be discrimination. But that was not the case in this incident.


----------



## SuperDumped (Sep 6, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, have another look at the video. The driver specifically confirms that she is kicking the women out because they are gay. That's discrimination.
> 
> If, as you said, the driver kicked the driver out because of kissing then that would not be discrimination. But that was not the case in this incident.


edited video after the fact that leads the witness as they say means nothing to me,i respect people who hate gays more than people who whip out cameras after the incident for free ride credits or viral fame

ill discriminate against any one i please in my property & dont care about silly snowflakes opinions or laws on the matter, i guarantee you speed dont care about that law huh? that actually endangers lives, you want to pick & choose the laws you follow but mad at others who do the same?

be an adult when someone hurts your feelings, GTFO order another ride, not serk attention like your rights were violated LMAO not try to enact vengeance because you were 5 or 10 minites late to your concert because you wanted to make out in public for a pre show rush, if they handed a $20+ to the driver ordered a select, xl, black they wouldn't have an issue i guarantee it


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SuperDumped said:


> edited video after the fact that leads the witness as they say means nothing to me,i respect people who hate gays more than people who whip out cameras after the incident for free ride credits or viral fame
> 
> ill discriminate against any one i please in my property & dont care about silly snowflakes opinions or laws on the matter, i guarantee you speed dont care about that law huh? that actually endangers lives, you want to pick & choose the laws you follow but mad at others who do the same?


Now that's fightin' talk! Quite amusing but unfortunately does not meet the minimum standard of perspicacity for me to engage further.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Bigots like this driver and VP Pence love being bigots and then they usually justify it by saying their religion teaches them to be bigots and hate others who are not like them.


----------



## georgiahomeboy (Dec 24, 2016)

congrats to you uber for hiring extremely under qualified drivers. not only did she kick her out because she was gay but the driver seems to be almost elderly. keep up the good work uber and keep diluting the quality by hiring anyone with a car a drivers license and a heartbeat.

disgusting ****.

the same person that cries "thats racess" every time she doesn't get her way.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Now that's fightin' talk! Quite amusing but unfortunately does not meet the minimum standard of perspicacity for me to engage further.


perspicacity: (noun) keenness of mental perception and understanding; discernment; penetration.

This thread is brought to you by our 'word of the day'.
In which, the lack of perspicacity is amazing.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

? % Fake video for scam law suit.
Investigators will discover Driver and Passengers are friends.
Collusion

col·lu·sion
/kəˈlo͞oZHən/
_noun_

secret or illegal cooperation or conspiracy, especially in order to cheat or deceive others.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> ? % Fake video for scam law suit.
> Investigators will discover Driver and Passengers are friends
> Collusion
> 
> ...


It's not collusion unless a Russian is involved.
Sheesh ... where you bin?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

georgiahomeboy said:


> congrats to you uber for hiring extremely under qualified drivers.


hire? na, uber doesn't hire drivers yet. maybe after ab5.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

TBone said:


> Sad for the driver but they overreacted.


Why sad for the driver? Also why are you deflecting the story and insert additional "making out"? There is no making out. 2 passengers going to a concert, book a taxi from Uber and according to the video they kissed each other. And poorly educated religious extremist homophobic taxi driver kicked them out for being gay.

Since when kissing is making out? What if they silently kiss each other? Are you watching them on your rear-view mirror?


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

she was fired:

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/ube...s4G26ZiNK4VSp_KEgyh0UlLid4hWe8Hcm7hTgKRTyOcw8


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

New Uber said:


> she was fired:
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/ube...s4G26ZiNK4VSp_KEgyh0UlLid4hWe8Hcm7hTgKRTyOcw8


Can't be fired unless she was an employee.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

_The path of the righteous ant is beset on all sides by the
Inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil pax
Blessed is she who, in the name of charity and good will 
shepherds the weak through the streets of the city 
for she is truly her brother's keeper and the finder of lost items 
And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious
Anger those who attempt to kiss and cuddle in a homosexual fashion
And you will know I work for Uber
when I lay my cast thee out of my car_










Ayatollah Khosrowmeini was likely pleased, but alas the share holders were not so away you go madame. Do not pass go. Do not cash out $200. Your access to the app has been _removed_. Well, at least she has found a fellow ant to commiserate with in @getoutofmycar

/Resolved


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> "...Your access to the app has been _removed_.


If you're gonna paraphrase get it right. ;>

"Your Camden privileges have been revoked."


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> She would be very unhappy in NewOrleans.


Right. NOLA is my hometown; it's like SF on steroids so this wouldn't fly.

I also think a driver putting their hands on another person is NOT cool.

Otoh....pax needs to understand right or WRONG if a driver ends the ride & invites them to leave they MUST do so.
Otherwise, it's just 1 step down from false imprisonment in "some" states like CA.

No one reads Terms & "AGREEMENT".


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Just watched the video -- that driver is an embarrassment - Do not come drive for Lyft . We don't want you either !!!!
The driver reminds me of a person that enjoys showing dominance to people depending on her in a situation. 
She states, " She is a Christian. " ??? Same sex relationships have been in existence since humans stood up and walked on two legs. It was a kiss on the cheek, Lady. They could have been sisters. Talk about over reacting. Mind your own damn business and drive. If you were not snooping into someone else business, you would not have seen it anyway.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Does anyone else see the irony in a minority female, who's likely to have been racially discriminated against, herself being discriminatory?


-----------
All I see is a minority bigot using religion to justify her absurd behavior.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

XPG said:


> Why sad for the driver? Also why are you deflecting the story and insert additional "making out"? There is no making out. 2 passengers going to a concert, book a taxi from Uber and according to the video they kissed each other. And poorly educated religious extremist homophobic taxi driver kicked them out for being gay.
> 
> Since when kissing is making out? What if they silently kiss each other? Are you watching them on your rear-view mirror?


A simple kiss is fine yet I would prefer not to see or hear it. Anything more and you get warned. If it continues or they have a problem with it they can get out. 
Had the woman said "I am kicking you out for violating the tos regarding pda in a vehicle" she would have been fine but no some gay person gets offended because they think they a special protected class lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

IR12 said:


> Otoh....pax needs to understand right or WRONG if a driver ends the ride & invites them to leave they MUST do so.
> Otherwise, it's just 1 step down from false imprisonment in "some" states like CA.


Exactly. I can be fired, stripped of my Uber status, laughed at and *shudder* spoken poorly of at UPnet. But, when I say "get the **** outta my car" if you don't, you are automatically in the wrong (even if I am wrong in tossing you).


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

I dunno. I think most men have an emetic reaction to seeing two guys make out. For me, personally, it is a biological reaction I cannot control. I immediately begin to gag, by reflex.

I'm sorry, but that froward behavior is a form of assault upon me if I see it, and I react the same way as if I had seen someone eating a wet, slimy piece of dog shit. Slowly.

This driver was assaulted. In her own car.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

doggerel said:


> I dunno. I think most men...


 There is no men in this story other than homophobic religious taxi drivers crying here.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

XPG said:


> There is no men in this story other than homophobic religious taxi drivers crying here.


Oh. Excuse me.

Biology be damned.

Do me a favor, eh?

Prove me wrong by videotaping yourself eating some fresh dog poo.

Since biology doesn't exist. Physiological reactions are not real. And biolimperative norms do not exist.

I await your video, eagerly.

Show me just how open your mind is. Open your mouth just as wide.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

doggerel said:


> Oh. Excuse me.
> 
> Biology be damned.
> 
> ...


It's sickening to see so many scum have jumped on the Uber bandwagon.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> Just watched the video -- that driver is an embarrassment - Do not come drive for Lyft . We don't want you either !!!!
> The driver reminds me of a person that enjoys showing dominance to people depending on her in a situation.
> She states, " She is a Christian. " ??? Same sex relationships have been in existence since humans stood up and walked on two legs. It was a kiss on the cheek, Lady. They could have been sisters. Talk about over reacting. Mind your own damn business and drive. If you were not snooping into someone else business, you would not have seen it anyway.
> 
> ...


"...dont come drive for Lyft, WE don't want you either".

It wasn't even about L/U. It was about an idiot driver so don't make it seem like LYFT is some classy company with values, or morals.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

doggerel said:


> I dunno. I think most men have an emetic reaction to seeing two guys make out. For me, personally, it is a biological reaction I cannot control. I immediately begin to gag, by reflex.
> 
> I'm sorry, but that froward behavior is a form of assault upon me if I see it, and I react the same way as if I had seen someone eating a wet, slimy piece of dog shit. Slowly.
> 
> This driver was assaulted. In her own car.


If we are gonna go by what the story states, it was a kiss on the cheek, not a make out that otherwise led to any kind of sexual advance

Only part I can agree with your response is yes, as a straight male, I too eek on the inside at two men "making out" because I'm into women. Doesn't make me or some men who do homophobic. I too believe it is an engrained reaction, but more especially for men because of my and many others lack of exposure growing up, and the atmosphere surrounding homosexuality back then, depending on when folks were born ..

The driver wasn't "assulted", some of you have the most ridiculous choice of words. It only lessens the actual assaults on drivers, like the driver who was struck by a machete on the neck by a pax

It was a kiss on the cheek

the driver could of gotten over herself

she clearly kicked them out because they were Gay


----------



## Unnamed Driver (Jun 10, 2019)

white, black, gay, straight or pansexual, I don't care.. but don't act like some self richeous spoiled child in my vehicle. drivers deal with enough navigating the roads safely...now my backseat is your porn set? get out.



SFOspeedracer said:


> If we are gonna go by what the story states, it was a kiss on the cheek, not a make out that otherwise led to any kind of sexual advance
> 
> Only part I can agree with your response is yes, as a straight male, I too eek on the inside at two men "making out" because I'm into women. Doesn't make me or some men who do homophobic. I too believe it is an engrained reaction, but more especially for men because of my and many others lack of exposure growing up, and the atmosphere surrounding homosexuality back then, depending on when folks were born ..
> 
> ...


you don't get to change the definition of vocabulary words to your liking.. Assault by definition is any type of unwanted physical contact. people are arrested for minor contact, even a simple bump or nudge every single day.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Unnamed Driver said:


> now my backseat is your porn set? get out.


 It was a simple kiss jimbo.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

The repressed homosexuals are out in full force on this thread. 

If you cant deal with an occasional light pda in your car, you probably need to find another way to make money that doesn't involve dealing with the general public.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

mch said:


> The repressed homosexuals are out in full force on this thread.
> 
> If you cant deal with an occasional light pda in your car, you probably need to find another way to make money that doesn't involve dealing with the general public.


Curious how the repressed thing works. When someone like loony Shannon Watts rails against guns 24/7, is she a repressed gun-nut?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Curious how the repressed thing works. When someone like loony Shannon Watts rails against guns 24/7, is she a repressed gun-nut?


You're not curious. You're just trying to post a "gotcha" comment.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

I wouldn't say I was curious if I wasn't curious, mch. I remain curious.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I wouldn't say I was curious if I wasn't curious, mch. I remain curious.


Well don't you think you should do some research then instead of asking some random Uber driver on the internet?

As for the repressed gun nut thing who knows. Maybe you're on to something there


----------



## Unnamed Driver (Jun 10, 2019)

XPG said:


> It was a simple kiss jimbo.


were you there? do you have video of the passengers? truth is...you have no idea what did or didn't happen bc all the video did was show a few moments of a manic driver feeling the same way I have on numerous occasions when I get entitled little shits as passengers who feel like they are in charge.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

I just don't understand how anyone, in 2019. Can be racist, homophobic, or sexist...



Spoiler



When you can be all 3 at the same time!


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

doggerel said:


> *This driver was assaulted. In her own car.*





Unnamed Driver said:


> *Assault by definition is any type of unwanted physical contact*





















Notice the word, _attack._










The rider didn't kiss the *driver* on the cheek, she kissed the guest next to her

Thanks for playing though, You've been upgraded to Uber black diamond.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I just can't imagine having so much extra time that I could worry about who or how or why someone who I don't even KNOW ... loves.
Must have a very boring life.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Dear religious drivers, you can now opt yourself out of the gay rides. Just send a short message to support about it.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I don't care about the sexual orientation of my pax. People come in assorted varieties. Some of those varieties include people who are attracted to people of their own gender. Whoopteedo. I don't care.

The most objectionable PDA I had in my car was an older guy with a young girl making out in the backseat. Gross. Repulsive. But I just drove them home.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Z129 said:


> I don't care..


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

XPG said:


> Dear religious drivers, you can now opt yourself out of the gay rides. Just send a short message to support about it.


Do you believe that all people who believe in God are homophobes?

Do you also believe that all Mexicans are lazy?
All black people are gang-bangers?
All Asians are smart?
All Uber drivers are stupid?

OK, one out of four ain't bad ...


----------



## Warrior79 (Mar 6, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Toxic white masculinity on full display with that driver. Can someone clever superimpose a red hat on the driver to give everyone their usual scapegoat?


Goddam n I hope you're joking. If you aren't, the driver was a black woman.



rkozy said:


> In the 1950s, some lunch counters were uncomfortable with black people eating at their establishments. This seems very much like that.


Ironic much?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Why the hell is this stupid thread still going.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Do you believe that all people who believe in God are homophobes?


 Interesting question, but i'm not interested in understanding such dark subjects. So i have no answer for you. I have other interests in life. Such as watching cat videos on Youtube.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

XPG said:


> Interesting question, but i'm not interested in understanding such dark subjects. So i have no answer for you. I have other interests in life. Such as watching cat videos on Youtube.


You are not interested in understanding?
OH .. ok. You were just joking .. ok. Got it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> Kristin Michele and Jenn Mangan were in an Uber on their way to a Zac Brown Band concert in Camden on Friday night when Michele leaned over and gave Mangan a kiss on the cheek, they said.
> The driver then immediately told the women to get out of the car, Michele said.
> 
> https://www.nj.com/camden/2019/09/u...-gay-couple-out-because-theyre-gay-video.html


I not only allow lesbian activity in my car but
Also encourage it no holes barred!!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I not only allow lesbian activity in my car but
> Also encourage it no holes barred!!!!


No HOLDS barred.
Holds.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

XPG said:


>


That was a documentary, right?


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

veblenrules said:


> That was a documentary, right?


Was nominated for the best movie award, but can be called as a documentary as well.


----------

